# Frozen/thawed finishes



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm sure this question has come up before, but I just don't seem able to find the answer. What effect does freezing and thawing do to unused finishes, like lacquer, shellac, stain, paint, poly ? I have some that was left out in the shed and wonder if they're usable. I've never gotten a definitive answer on this. What does it do to the product, and what effect does it have if used on raw wood?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Water base is now junk ,petroleum base should be good to go once you get it in the house to warm up a bit.

===



oldnewbie said:


> I'm sure this question has come up before, but I just don't seem able to find the answer. What effect does freezing and thawing do to unused finishes, like lacquer, shellac, stain, paint, poly ? I have some that was left out in the shed and wonder if they're usable. I've never gotten a definitive answer on this. What does it do to the product, and what effect does it have if used on raw wood?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I asked this same question on another forum about a month ago and got this reply from the "Resident Finish Expert" over there. It pretty much supports what BJ has stated above so now you have it from 2 experts.

"Basically, anything water based such as waterborne finishes and most adhesives should be protected from freezing. Oil based, alcohol based and lacquer finishes can be stored at any temperature. Waxes are not damaged by freezing temperatures. Virtually all solvents, thinners and paint removers are not affected by freezing temperatures."

--------------------
Howie.........


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Neil, the same holds true for wood glue.


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

Thnx to all for the quick replies. That makes it very clear to me.


----------

